# Free Upgrade Offer



## Forsberg21 (Mar 13, 2012)

I have been with DirectTv for 7 years now. I have had the protection plan for about 5 years. I just got an e-mail that I can get a free upgrade (aside from the typical DVR monthly fee) if I accept a new 24 month lease agreement. I only have one HR24-500 for the house and would really like to get the HR34 so I can have the PIP for sports programming. What I am unsure about is what else would I need to get the PIP to work with the HR34? To fill you in, I do have 2 lines that run into my DVR from the satellite dish. I am thinking I would need to purchase an additional piece of equipment, but I am not 100% sure on this.

Also, if I agree to do this and I need the additional piece of equipment to get the PIP on the HR34 to work, is this something I can easily do myself or will a tech need to come out and do it?

Thanks in advance for all replies!


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

The PIP will just work on the TV but you would need a dish upgrade it sounds like. First thing is you would need more tuners available. You would have to know if you intend to keep the HR24 or just have the HR34. They would give you a SWM-8 switch most likely and then run one line to the 34 and another to the 24 if you kept it and everything would work. I imagine the dish upgrade and the switch would be included but it would not hurt to ask,. Their system should show that you would require additional hardware to complete the upgrade.


----------



## Forsberg21 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I plan to give them back the HR24. So, you think I would need a new dish then......would that be all? Since I only have 1 TV in the house, I wouldn't need the SWM-8, correct?


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Forsberg21 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I plan to give them back the HR24. So, you think I would need a new dish then......would that be all? Since I only have 1 TV in the house, I wouldn't need the SWM-8, correct?


Yes. A SWM LNB would only get you 4 tuners and the HR34 has 5. In order to record on all 5 tuners I believe you would need a SWM-8 that would be supplied as part of the upgrade. I have a SWM -16 under my house.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

The fact that you have two wires running from your dish directly to your DVR says that you don't have a SWM enabled system. The Genie requires a SWM system. You will either need a new SWM LNB on your dish or a SWM-8 multiswitch. If you have DirecTV do it, they will likely replace the LNB.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Bill Broderick said:


> The fact that you have two wires running from your dish directly to your DVR says that you don't have a SWM enabled system. The Genie requires a SWM system. You will either need a new SWM LNB on your dish or a SWM-8 multiswitch. If you have DirecTV do it, they will likely replace the LNB.


Guess I forgot about that. I think the SWM LNB does offer 8 tuners (2 in each of the 4 lines ran from the dish). Either way you need an upgrade.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

joshjr said:


> Yes. A SWM LNB would only get you 4 tuners and the HR34 has 5. In order to record on all 5 tuners I believe you would need a SWM-8 that would be supplied as part of the upgrade. I have a SWM -16 under my house.


A SWM LNB has 8 tuners not 4


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

joshjr said:


> Guess I forgot about that. I think the SWM LNB does offer 8 tuners (2 in each of the 4 lines ran from the dish). Either way you need an upgrade.


Not to pick on you, but the SWM LNB has 8 tuners on a single line from the LNB


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

Push the (-) Dash on the bottom left of your remote and that will tell you if your SWiM Enabled or if modifications will need to be made.


----------



## Forsberg21 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys. I am looking at the info and my dish type states "Slimline-5"...so I guess I would need either the SWM LNB for the dish or a SWM -8 multiswitch. Does this mean I wouldn't need a new dish? Also, which is better to do, get the SWM LNB for the dish or get a SWM-8 multiswitch? I am trying to do some homework right now to see if the upgrade is worth it. Mostly, I want the PiP, but being able to record 5 shows at once isn't bad either.


----------



## Forsberg21 (Mar 13, 2012)

Bumping the thread guys.....any comments about my set-up above? I think I have 2 broadband converters on the back (one on each coax line into the HR24, but I may have removed these because the HR 24 has them inside, right?) I can't remember (I'm at work, sorry) But if I have these, does that mean I need a new dish too?

I am a bit confused with my configuration of what I truly need to get the HR34 Genie up an running the way it should.....thanks again in adavnce for your input!


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The dish itself does not need to be replaced, just the LNB. Or have an external SWM8 installed. Either way will work. If you will not exceed 8 tuners total, the SWM LNB is what you will get (if an installer comes out), and probably what you want to do if it is DIY. Can't really say there is a strong argument either way. If you will exceed 8 tuners, then you have to use an external SWM16 multiswitch.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Note that the choice of switch or LNB is not up to you. if you have 8 tuners or less, you get a SWM LNB. 9 tuners or more, and you will get a SWM16 switch.


----------



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

I called D the other day, and they said I am eligible for an upgrade . I currently have HR23 in the living room and a H25 in my sons room. If I upgrade to the Genie, would I swap out the H25 for a client ? I cant move the HR23 to his room because there is NO room on his dresser.

I would like to wait for a HR44, but it might be months before they get to where I live..


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

PK6301 said:


> I called D the other day, and they said I am eligible for an upgrade . I currently have HR23 in the living room and a H25 in my sons room. If I upgrade to the Genie, would I swap out the H25 for a client ? I cant move the HR23 to his room because there is NO room on his dresser.
> 
> I would like to wait for a HR44, but it might be months before they get to where I live..


Legend,
If I were you, I would upgrade the H25 to the genie and not the HR23. That would give you the ability to record 7 shows at the same time. With whole house dvr setup, you could watch shows from any room from any dvr.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Forsberg21 said:


> I have been with DirectTv for 7 years now. I have had the protection plan for about 5 years. I just got an e-mail that I can get a free upgrade (aside from the typical DVR monthly fee) if I accept a new 24 month lease agreement. I only have one HR24-500 for the house and would really like to get the HR34 so I can have the PIP for sports programming. What I am unsure about is what else would I need to get the PIP to work with the HR34? To fill you in, I do have 2 lines that run into my DVR from the satellite dish. I am thinking I would need to purchase an additional piece of equipment, but I am not 100% sure on this.
> 
> Also, if I agree to do this and I need the additional piece of equipment to get the PIP on the HR34 to work, is this something I can easily do myself or will a tech need to come out and do it?
> 
> Thanks in advance for all replies!


Is the HR-44 included as a possible upgrade?

I got the same email, but it wasn't clear that since I've had the PP for years that I would be immediately eligible for the free upgrade, and whether or not the HR-44 is an option, or if the best that is offered is the HR-34. Anyone know?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

If the offer were to include a Genie, then you can get the HR44 as both the 34 and 44 are considered to be "equal" assuming the 44 is available in your market


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

peds48 said:


> If the offer were to include a Genie, then you can get the HR44 as both the 34 and 44 are considered to be "equal" assuming the 44 is available in your market


It is not clear what the offer even is. It says "free equipment upgrade" with continuation of the Protection Plan (effective 13 may). If you have 2 years in and will sign 24 month commitment, you can "upgrade". In the fine print is says sign on to your account and see what you are eligible for. I sign on and go to my account and there is nothing listed that shows an upgrade path. As usual, I'm either too thick, or the instructions are either unclear or wrong. It's also possible that the equipment offer won't show up until after 13 May.

At this point, I have no idea what they are or are not offering.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a HR34, HR24 and HR22, so therefore I am not eligible for any sort of an upgrade (according to D). So what does the $2 increase
do for me?? (and many others with approx the same equipment)


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

usnret said:


> I have a HR34, HR24 and HR22, so therefore I am not eligible for any sort of an upgrade (according to D). So what does the $2 increase
> do for me?? (and many others with approx the same equipment)


I asked the same questions since I have mostly owned equipment and the bottom line is that this is not about the person carrying the PP. It is about being another way for DirecTV to make money. If it were about the customer, they would of covered all these gray areas but they didnt. I was told they tested it in Texas and it worked great. I take that as they were very successful in getting people to sign up for two more years and then had them on the hook if they leave. Most people are willing to take the free equipment and then deal with the consequences later if something happens.

While I agree this works good for theme trying to guarantee money coming in from a customer, it is not a super customer friendly offer. It protects them more then it does us, at least not accounts with all or mostly owned equipment. Yeah I get the perks in their eyes as long as I am willing to go to a lease and 2 year agreement but since I am not, I just get to pay $2 more and gain nothing. I think they could of made something that covered plans that own receivers. If I wanted to trade in my owned R22 for a HR I would take a two year agreement but not at the expense of the new HR being leased. They can have my R22 back, just make sure the HR replacing it is owned and not leased. Fair is fair and the PP already covers owned for owned when equipment fails so why in the wold is it not the same when upgrading? Sounds like it was not thought through very good to me.


----------



## rb5505 (Dec 23, 2004)

email received today....

We heard your feedback and have added several great new improvements to the DIRECTV PROTECTION PLAN as a result, including an equipment upgrade every two years at no additional cost beyond the monthly charge. (Offer requires a renewed 24-month agreement.)* Effective May 16, 2013, the DIRECTV PROTECTION PLAN will increase by $2 per month to $7.99.

We're sure you'll agree that it's a small price to pay for these great new benefits:* 

NEW BENEFIT: Equipment upgrade every two years at no additional cost beyond the monthly charge.
NEW BENEFIT: Unintentional and Accidental Damage from Handling (ADH) of the DIRECTV System.
And of course, you'll continue to get:* 

On-site repairs and the savings associated with replacing defective equipment.
Protection for every DIRECTV Receiver, remote, connection/switch, satellite antenna and wiring, plus dish antenna realignment.
24-hour technical support, 7 days a week.
If you would like more information about upgrading your equipment, please call us at 1-800-531-5000 on or after May 16, 2013 and reference "upgrade my equipment" in our automated phone system.

The Obligor company listed in your terms and conditions will change from National Electronics Warranty, LLC to Asurion Service Plans, Inc.

Sincerely,

DIRECTV and Asurion Service Plans, Inc., Your DIRECTV Plan provider








**Limitations and exclusions apply. See terms and conditions for complete program details.* Asurion Service Plans, Inc. and Asurion Service Plans of Florida, Inc. are the obligors of your DIRECTV Protection Plan.

*EQUIPMENT UPGRADE OFFER*: Offer available once in any 24-month period for qualifying customers only (lease required). Qualification based on DIRECTV PROTECTION PLAN tenure. Residential customers only. Go to directv.com/myaccount and sign in to see what offer is currently available to you. *24-MONTH AGREEMENT*: EARLY CANCELLATION WILL RESULT IN A FEE OF $20/MONTH FOR EACH REMAINING MONTH. Must maintain 24 consecutive months of any DIRECTV programming package ($29.99/mo. or above) or any qualifying international service bundle. Advanced Receiver-DVR fee ($10/mo.) required for DVR lease. Advanced Receiver-HD fee ($10/mo.) required for HD Receiver lease. Advanced Receiver Service ($25/mo.) required for Advanced Whole-Home DVR, HD DVR and TiVo HD DVR from DIRECTV lease. TiVo service fee ($5/mo.) required for TiVo HD DVR from DIRECTV lease. If you have two Receivers and/or one Receiver and a Client/Enabled TV/Device, the fee is $6/mo. For the 3rd and each additional Receiver and/or Client/Enabled TV/Device on your account, you are charged an additional fee of $6/mo. per Receiver, Client and/or Enabled TV/Device. NON-ACTIVATION CHARGE OF $150 PER RECEIVER MAY APPLY. ALL EQUIPMENT IS LEASED AND MUST BE RETURNED TO DIRECTV UPON CANCELLATION, OR UNRETURNED EQUIPMENT FEES APPLY. VISIT directv.com OR CALL 1-800-DIRECTV FOR DETAILS. INSTALLATION: Standard professional installation in up to four rooms only. Custom installation extra. Programming, pricing, terms and conditions of your DIRECTV service are subject to change at any time. Pricing residential. Taxes not included. Receipt of DIRECTV programming subject to DIRECTV Customer Agreement; copy provided at directv.com/legal and in order confirmation.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Under this new plan...

It's important to note that customers looking to take advantage of the equipment *upgrade* portion of the new plan will get a leased new device, regardless of whether their current equipment is owned or leased.

Owned units requiring replacements because they are defective will remain owned units.


----------

